# Strange Rolleiflex, need some guidance...



## elistuy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi guys, this is my first post so I hope its not stupid...

regardless, I have a rolleiflex 2.8e planar and I am fairly familiar with these cameras but I have recently acquired an interesting rolleiflex 2.8, the front has the face of a c model, with the side syncing knob, the back is a 2.8f guide and the top is also a removable f hood. there is no light meter, although there is a grill for one and there is no "f" compensation knob though the case that came with it has room for one, also the instruction manual that came with the camera is a 2.8e booklet. the taking lens is a xenotar and the camera has a 10 blade diaphragm.

the kicker here is the serial number: 0123321

please let me know if you guys know anything about this type of camera, the serial is strange and though it isnt in the best condition, I am still interested in finding out whether it is worth something...  is it a prototype (some of the knobs are glued down btw)?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2011)

elistuy said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post so I hope its not stupid...
> 
> regardless, I have a rolleiflex 2.8e planar and I am fairly familiar with these cameras but I have recently acquired an interesting rolleiflex 2.8, the front has the face of a c model, with the side syncing knob, the back is a 2.8f guide and the top is also a removable f hood. there is no light meter, although there is a grill for one and there is no "f" compensation knob though the case that came with it has room for one, also the instruction manual that came with the camera is a 2.8e booklet. the taking lens is a xenotar and the camera has a 10 blade diaphragm.
> 
> ...


 
Pictures, pictures, pictures...  As for appraisal, there are fees, ya know...


----------



## elistuy (Feb 21, 2011)

hmm, I dont really need an appraisal, but I would just like to know what sort of relevance the serial might play... i mean have had some trouble finding a reference to serials starting with "0" also it is 0123321 prob means it isnt a run of the mill camera...


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2011)

elistuy said:


> hmm, I dont really need an appraisal, but I would just like to know what sort of relevance the serial might play... i mean have had some trouble finding a reference to serials starting with "0" also it is 0123321 prob means it isnt a run of the mill camera...


 
Pictures would really help. Whenever you have the time. Would love to see the lenses and the controls.


----------



## elistuy (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2011)

That is a so called 'dummy' camera made for displays. See explanation for your camera here.

Hope this helps.


----------



## elistuy (Feb 21, 2011)

huh, the thing is that my cameras hood does open up, and it is kind of a strange combination of a bunch of cameras- as far as i can see it does shoot too


----------



## elistuy (Feb 21, 2011)

so what sort of prices do dummies go for vs actual cameras?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2011)

elistuy said:


> so what sort of prices do dummies go for vs actual cameras?



Are you ready??

























They are quite collectible, more so than their camera counterparts. A 2.8 dummy in very good condition (like yours) should bring you in the neighborhood of $550 to $650 from dedicated collectors. But...  that being said, there are just a few collectors looking for that kind of items and you might advertise it for a long time with no results. Or, you can pop it on eBay and realize less than that, maybe around $350. Now, as a payment for appraisal, you owe me that camera!!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2011)

elistuy said:


> huh, the thing is that my cameras hood does open up, and it is kind of a strange combination of a bunch of cameras- as far as i can see it does shoot too


 
Exactly! That's what they're supposed to do. They were put on display so people didn't diddle with the real ones, hence lowering the prices on them.


----------



## elistuy (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks a lot, ill have to figure out what to do with it... i think it might still be shootable all report back if i get any results


----------



## elistuy (Feb 24, 2011)

hi again, the camera seems to be working, film runs through it and the timings are accurate. I think it is better than a simple dummy camera, it has the 10 blade diaphragm of the c series with the removable hood of the f series... how much do you think i could sell it for? id say condition wise it has a couple minor issues (on the hood, edge paint chips) 

thanks!


----------

